# HELP: What is wrong with the Clippers?



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Granted Golden State is no joke, but it seemed the Clippers were trying to win ... for the minutes I watched.

Seems DTS had a jinx cast on them. Remember there has always been a Clippers curse ... looks like it continues the closer we get to the top.

:embarrass


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, they weren't going to go undefeated. It's 5 games in and they're 3-2, there's no reason to hit panic yet.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They're 3-2 after playing poorly in four games in five days to start the season. The basic problem is that they are not hitting three pointers. The three point shot was the difference in both games they lost. Last night GSW just hit a ridiculous percentage and against Sacramento the Clippers missed a ridiculous number. JJ Redick making shots is really critical to their offense functioning properly and he's not hitting anything right now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The Clippers are dead last when it comes to crashing the glass, with 33.8 per night. To put that into perspective, the 29th ranked side, grabs 37.8 per night. A difference of four rebounds per evening. They are in the middle of the pack when it comes to keeping opponents off the glass, however, ranking in at 14th, with 43 given up per game. A difference of -9.2, which is bad enough to be the second worst in the entire association, ahead of the tanking Philadelphia 76ers.





> Redick has been the epitome of atrocious on this young season, hitting 28.9% from the field and 23.3% from three. This is a 43.0/38.8 shooter for his career, with an unimagineable drop off. A good amount of those looks, as well, have been wide open passes from Paul.





> Griffin, however, has more vices. Yes, he has improved his jumper, and is hitting shots at a more consistent basis, but it has taken from everything he is known for and turned him into David West.





> One brightside, for this horrible start, has been Jamal Crawford, however. Putting up 20.3 points, 3.5 assists, 1.8 steals to only 1.8 giveaways is quite impressive in 28 minutes a night. The supersub may soon be forced to start if the Clippers slump continues. Reggie Bullock also needs more playing time.


Full Read

I miss anything?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow!! Thanks ... I feel much better. Hearing input from those that are not emotionally involved puts thing into proper perspective, especially since the second half of today's game against Portland.

Doc must have read this site ... Jamal did start and Matt was able to find his defensive game not having to focus on offense ... yeah!

JJ had the best game since he's been a Clipper.

In the end, they reminded us of how the Clippers can play.

I guess I did panic, because let's face it ... they have looked pathetic :embarrass


----------

